# Cycling shorts comparable Chamois to Pearl Izumi?



## jetty32 (Aug 28, 2012)

Since discovering PI shorts I've been hooked on them primarily for their high quality yet low bulk Chamois pad. 

However their sizing has always been weird for me. Always on the the tight side and a little shorter legs than I'd like, I'm a skinny lanky guy with a 29/30 waist.

Finally ready to try some alternatives any suggestion?

Main things I want are longer legs (or at least not short legs) and most important a high quality (i.e. decent shock and sweat absorption) chamois that isn't bulky. Quality of the lycra etc matter less to me than the above.

I'm skeptical anyone has PI beat but I'm willing to try a few. Happy to pay for quality, it's just a matter of finding them.

Note I am talking about traditional cycling shorts, not the style that looks like a street short but had a chamois inside.

cheers


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

As a mainly road rider, I know what you mean. I now nearly always wear PI Elite shorts with the orange padding. I am a 31/32 waist so I wear size small. These things really stretch and tighter is better than loose. Hincapie is also good brand and so are the REI brand. PLenty of good ones rom Louis Garneau and similar names. Look at what road risers use. works great off road, too.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Why don't you just buy the Pearl liners and wear them under anything? I'm a 32 waist and a medium fits perfectly.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Best shorts hands down are Assos, but they are expensive.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

They're nice, but not really any better than PI, Hincapie. or other good brands, and they are three times the cost!


----------



## BrokenBones (Feb 4, 2005)

Expand your horizons. I was a PI-only guy when I first started cycling too, but have moved on to much better alternatives. After many washings the PI chamois get as rough as sandpaper, and I've had to toss all but my last pair. For the last 8-10 years I've had Voler (so-so), Twin Six (so-so+), Sugoi, Assos, and Louis Garneau. I'm really liking the Sugoi and Garneau stuff. I dropped a bundle on a couple pairs of Assos, and I'm not really overwhelmed. If you haven't tried bibs yet, you owe it to yourself to give them a try. You likely will never turn back. Also, as far as leg length goes, the "industry" went to shorter legs about 3 years ago, and they all seem to be stuck there. Not sure why. I like the support of the longer legs too. Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

have you tried AeroTechDesigns shorts? they have a few diff pad designs and I found the multi density pad really well made/designed. that and they are made in the USA  and are less expensive than most..

these are their "cheapest" and honestly I like them the best.... the pad is thin, not really stiff like some molded units are, and after 5 yrs they are the ones I use the most and have WAY out lasted my PI's Luie Guarnie's and a few other "high end" shorts...
Men's Classic Padded Cycling Shorts $29.95 5 colors Made in USA

they have other models with varying pad styles...


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

+1 for everything Brokenbones said, there's also something to be said for having a mix of different designs at your disposal. I once had a favorite glove that I bought multiple pairs of - then on a week long bike trip one of the seams started to chafe me raw. Not having an alternative glove, with differently placed seams didn't seem so clever.


----------

